# Does my motherboard have a PCI Express slot?



## Susanta420 (Mar 23, 2018)

Please Help me.thats my motherboard and I don't know my Motherboard have PCI Express slot or Not ?? Below mention Screenshot please tell me I need PCI Express 2.0 Slot


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 23, 2018)

Wrong tab. Shot of the Graphics tab shows that information.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

Susanta420 said:


> I don't know my Motherboard have PCI Express slot or Not ??


cant you lean over and look in the case??

are you trying to determine IF you have a PCI-e slot? 

post your PC's model/make info


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 23, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Wrong tab. Shot of the Graphics tab shows that information.



No it doesn't. The OP has the right tab showing (mainboard), but the graphics interface is blank.

@Susanta420 is this a laptop or desktop computer? What model computer is it?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

Is this a Thinkpad W520? If so, then yes, it should have because these are regularly fitted with discrete GPUs


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 23, 2018)

It has Intel 9xx series chipset, so it can't have a PCIe 2.0. 
It should have PCI-e 1.x tho.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 23, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> No it doesn't. The OP has the right tab showing (mainboard), but the graphics interface is blank.
> 
> @Susanta420 is this a laptop or desktop computer? What model computer is it?


You're right, my bad. No Graphics for you! Thats what I get for looking at pictures on my iPad...


----------



## Susanta420 (Mar 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> cant you lean over and look in the case??
> 
> are you trying to determine IF you have a PCI-e slot?
> 
> post your PC's model/make info



This is a Lenovo Desktop


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 23, 2018)

since the graphics interface section of CPUZ is blank, and that this is a socket 775 system, I'm going to say no, you do not have a PCI Express slot on that motherboard.


----------



## Susanta420 (Mar 23, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> since the graphics interface section of CPUZ is blank, and that this is a socket 775 system, I'm going to say no, you do not have a PCI Express slot on that motherboard.


Ok Thank you for Help...if pciE 2.0 have then I install gt710 but my bad luck not support...

Thank your for help..


----------



## OSdevr (Mar 23, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> since the graphics interface section of CPUZ is blank, and that this is a socket 775 system, I'm going to say no, you do not have a PCI Express slot on that motherboard.



Socket 775 doesn't support integrated graphics.

The best way to find out if you have a PCIe slot is to take the side panel off and look for it. It would look like any of the top 4 connectors in this picture. It should be quite visible if it's there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2018)

The 945PL/GZ is a desktop chipset that has one PCIE 16x 1.0a slot. However at that point in time OEMs, including Lenovo, had a habit of not including an actual slot to plug in a GPU to, relying instead on the Intel graphics.
https://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/datasheet/307502.pdf

@Susanta420 You will need to open your PC's case and look inside to see if you actually have a slot installed. If you do, then you can add in a video card(guessing that's what you want to do). If not and you want to do some decent gaming, you'll need to upgrade your PC.



The one you want to look for will look like one of the dark gray slots or the blue one and *not* one of the ivory slots(which are standard PCI) in the picture above.



OSdevr said:


> Socket 775 doesn't support integrated graphics.


Um, that is very incorrect. The socket 775 platform most certainly does support IGP. See the reference PDF from Intel listed above.


----------



## OSdevr (Mar 23, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Um, that is very incorrect. The socket 775 platform most certainly does support IGP. See the reference PDF from Intel listed above.



My mistake, it was on the northbridge.

BTW 775 is a pretty old platform and you only have a dual core Pentium in it. If you are wanting to install a graphics card to play the latest games your CPU or even the PCIe interface itself will be a bottleneck. Some games won't even run on a dual core machine.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 23, 2018)

If your lucky it'll have an PCIe slot of the 1.1 version variety if you're unlucky it'll be AGP 3.0


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Susanta420 said:


> This is a Lenovo Desktop



Unfortunately software is not going to be a reliable way to determine if you have a PCI-E slot with a machine of that era.  The reason is that OEM manufacturers(Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc.) were cheapening their boards by not actually soldering the PCI-E to the motherboard, even though it was wired to be there.  So software will sometimes say there is one there, but when you open the computer it physically isn't.

So pop the computer open and take a look.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2018)

OSdevr said:


> My mistake, it was on the northbridge. BTW 775 is a pretty old platform and you only have a dual core Pentium in it. If you are wanting to install a graphics card to play the latest games your CPU or even the PCIe interface itself will be a bottleneck. Some games won't even run on a dual core machine.


True, but that chipset does support the OG Core2 Quads and in the case of most of the Lenovo's that came with that series of Pentium Dual Core CPU, the 9000 series of Core2 Quad. The Core2 Quads are showing their age but still do a decent job of gaming when paired with a decent video card. As long as that system has an actual PCIE slot and they're willing to do a CPU upgrade(which is not expensive) they can get some more life out of it.


Athlonite said:


> If your lucky it'll have an PCIe slot of the 1.1 version variety if you're unlucky it'll be AGP 3.0


That Intel chipset did not have AGP support. The last Intel chipset that did was the 800 series. From the 900series on it was all PCIE.


----------



## Susanta420 (Mar 23, 2018)

Suggest me a Lowest Price Grafic Card For this Desktop.. just for play some small games...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2018)

Susanta420 said:


> Suggest me a Lowest Price Grafic Card For this Desktop.. just for play some small games...


If you do have a slot, then an important thing to remember is that you also need to make sure you have a PCIE power cable from your system's power supply. It'll look like this;



If you have one of those as well, you can use a card that has only one power jack. If you don't, but you have a couple spare 4pin molex power jacks you'll need an adapter like this;



If one or the other of those applies than you can consider one of the following;
Geforce GTX450, GTX460, GTX550, GTX650, GTX660, GTX750, GTX 950 or GTX1050 if you prefer Nvidia.
If you prefer Radeon's there are the HD5750, HD5850, HD6750, HD6850, HD7850, R7-265, R9-270, R7-360, R9-370 or RX-470.
In either case, while there are many other cards to choose from, lower end cards will not give you the performance you'd likely be looking for and higher end cards will require more power than your system's power supply can deliver. The list I've offered has the optimal balance of performance and electrical power requirements.


----------



## Basard (Mar 24, 2018)

You can get by with a card that does not require an extra power connector, as well.  Depending on the games that you want to play.  Some GTX 1050 models don't require a power plug.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2018)

Open the case and take a picture, if you are not comfortable doing that take it to a shop


----------



## hat (Mar 25, 2018)

I agree with those saying to open the case and look. @lexluthermiester 's post shows you what a PCI-E looks like. If you're unsure, you can take a picture and post it here, someone will be able to tell you.

His other post however doesn't seem to mention that you can get by with a card that doesn't actually require a power plug like @Basard 's does. There should be plenty of cards like that available that would be a good fit for your system. 

That said your system is probably starved for memory too. You'd be best served by just getting an entire new computer, but if you can't or don't want to do that right now, you can squeak by in older games with a low power video card.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2018)

Basard said:


> You can get by with a card that does not require an extra power connector, as well. Depending on the games that you want to play. Some GTX 1050 models don't require a power plug.





hat said:


> His other post however doesn't seem to mention that you can get by with a card that doesn't actually require a power plug like @Basard 's does. There should be plenty of cards like that available that would be a good fit for your system.


While these points are true, the point of not including a list of cards like that is that it can be difficult and confusing for someone who doesn't know what they're looking for to buy a good performer in the low power class of cards. Generally, if a card requires a power connector, it's at least a decent performer.
You guy's are correct though as there are plenty of good video cards that have no need of an extra power connector.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 25, 2018)

It's a Lenovo ThinkCentre A55. All specs are available on Lenovo website.

https://support.lenovo.com/ua/en/solutions/migr-67155

It should only have one full-length PCIe x1 (rev.1.1).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> It's a Lenovo ThinkCentre A55. All specs are available on Lenovo website.
> https://support.lenovo.com/ua/en/solutions/migr-67155
> It should only have one full-length PCIe x1 (rev.1.1).


Agreed, based on the pictured bios revision in the OP. @Susanta420, you should have no problems installing a video card on that board;



Based on the Intel 946GZ, it will only take first gen Core 2 Duo CPU's, the E4xxx and E6xxx. Those CPU's are often very inexpensive and will give a decent boost over the E2160 you have now.


----------

